# Neck Size or Full Length Size ?



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I am getting back into reloading after about 15 yrs. I always used my dads dies which were neck resizers, and told by others at that time that neck sizers were better (less stress on the brass). Now Iam buying new equipment, and notice that its hard to find neck sizers versus full lenth. Lee Precision even states in their catalog that there neck sizers shouldnt be used in hunting applications. I will be loading 25-06 and .223. I wont be loading any used brass from other guns. Which dies would be best for me? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

:sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i use the neck bushing dies from redding, i'm very pleased with the results. But it is also good to full length every once in a while to get the brass back in shape. 
xdeano


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

RCBS has neck sizer dies either individually or as a set with seater die. According to RCBS the neck sizer dies will extend the case life another 3-4 loading, depending on the loads themselves.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I typically use RCBC full length dies, but adjusted so they are about 1/8 inch from contacting the ram. Therefore sizing the neck without resetting the shoulder.


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Neck sizing vs. full length sizing depends a lot on whether you are shooting a bolt action or an auto loader. 
You will gain a little accuracy if you are shooting a bolt action, and neck size. However, you may have feeding trouble if you are using an auto.
You will also extend brass life if you are neck sizing.
You will find that RCBS has neck sizing dies in most calibures, and if you can't find them locally, Cabela's will have them in the reloading cataloge. :sniper:


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i do both as well
for bolts it is always a neck sizer
for semi' and levers i full size
my AR15 hates neck sized rounds
as does my BAR .300 win mag.


----------

